# My knitting bag I made



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I made this bag at a quilt retreat. Everyone made one so I had to have one too. If you can't see the lady on the front, she has yarn and knitting needles. This will be my knitting bag for a while.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

ooooh I like that...you did a great job...


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

That's gorgeous . I love the color combination .


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I like this also. It is "yarntastic" , really nice job. Is it a free pattern anywhere? Love, Love, Love it.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I like this also. It is "yarntastic" , really nice job. Is it a free pattern anywhere? Love, Love, Love it.


Sorry No. Its a purchased pattern. Its called Pockets A Plenty by Whistlepig Creek Productions.
www.wpcreek.com


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

love it, love it.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Gorgeous. Great Job .


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love your bag.

I just came across a fabric panel while sorting this box of fabric to de-stash for a bag, which would make a great knitting bag. Since I can't sew any more I'm going to see if someone at the home makers might be able to sew it together for me.

Looks very much like the bag you posted.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Love your bag!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it, nicely done and great colors.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I love your knitting bag. You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Love it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I love you smart looking bag.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful bag. Well done.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is just lovely.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love your bag! ;0)


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Great job, that's beautiful.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great bag! I love the colors you chose.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Adorable! You did a lovely job!

Hazel


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Very pretty knitting bag, well done.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Florida Gal said:


> I made this bag at a quilt retreat. Everyone made one so I had to have one too. If you can't see the lady on the front, she has yarn and knitting needles. This will be my knitting bag for a while.


Really nice! & like the colours x


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is one great bag.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful bag!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my, I love that SO MUCH!! Thanks for the info re: the pattern. Where did you get the 'knitting lady'?

You did a great job on the bag - bet you had a great time at the quilt retreat.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

a beautiful bag for a fun hobby of knitting


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a really nice bag. I especially like the lady with the knitting needles and yarn.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely bag...nicely done!
:thumbup:


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Your bag is certainly one of a kind.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

So cute! You can be so proud when you use it!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful job. I love the Loralie fabrics.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

very nice! where did you get the fabric piece of the knitting lady?


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Very nice. I really like it. Nice job.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> very nice! where did you get the fabric piece of the knitting lady?


A friend gave it to me. She bought a panel with different ladies on it. Everyone in my group put a different lady on their bag.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Florida Gal said:


> A friend gave it to me. She bought a panel with different ladies on it. Everyone in my group put a different lady on their bag.


I checked Lauralie Fabrics but did not find any knitting ladies in her fabric.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I checked Lauralie Fabrics but did not find any knitting ladies in her fabric.


not sure if it was a Lauralie panel but they were not all knitting ladies. There was a variety of panels. Some were quilting, sewing and I was lucky that no one wanted the knitting one. Ill try to find out where my friend got the panel.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Florida Gal said:


> not sure if it was a Lauralie panel but they were not all knitting ladies. There was a variety of panels. Some were quilting, sewing and I was lucky that no one wanted the knitting one. Ill try to find out where my friend got the panel.


 :-D :-D :-D Thank you very much, I appreciate it. I do all of the above so would use them.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> :-D :-D :-D Thank you very much, I appreciate it. I do all of the above so would use them.


Go here for the girls on yardage but no panels.

http://www.loraliedesigns.com/collections/all-fabric/products/creative-toss-white-fabric

Found out that my friend who gave me the panel purchased it several years ago, so it must not be in print any more.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank your for trying so hard to find the fabric panel.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Florida Gal said:


> Go here for the girls on yardage but no panels.
> 
> http://www.loraliedesigns.com/collections/all-fabric/products/creative-toss-white-fabric
> 
> Found out that my friend who gave me the panel purchased it several years ago, so it must not be in print any more.


Thank you for all your efforts. Maybe some other KPer might have a panel?


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is very cute!! Great job!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

The bags cute & the lady on the bag looks sassy!


----------

